# Favorite Stereo Width Plugin?



## Starry_Music (Mar 27, 2019)

I use Stereo Width via Neutron but I am seeking a plugin that is just dedicated to this function so I do not have to use the complete Neutron. Any recommendations?


----------



## KallumS (Mar 27, 2019)

You can download Ozone Imager for free - it's the stereo module from Ozone but in a separate plugin.

https://www.izotope.com/en/products/master-and-deliver/ozone/ozone-imager.html


----------



## Starry_Music (Mar 27, 2019)

KallumS said:


> You can download Ozone Imager for free - it's the stereo module from Ozone but in a separate plugin.
> 
> https://www.izotope.com/en/products/master-and-deliver/ozone/ozone-imager.html



Incredible. I've got Ozone but I don't think my version allows the separate plugin.


----------



## KMA (Mar 27, 2019)

I used to use StereoSavage.

These days, I'm using FabFilter Pro-Q3 in MS mode. It's not a one-knob plugin like many stereo width plugins, but it really gets me thinking about what I'm trying to do and why. And it sounds great.


----------



## KallumS (Mar 27, 2019)

Starry_Music said:


> Incredible. I've got Ozone but I don't think my version allows the separate plugin.



As far as I'm aware you can install the plugin completely separately to Ozone.


----------



## storyteller (Mar 27, 2019)

Waves S1 is a workhorse. And Wave's Abbey Road TG12345 has a beautiful stereo spreader.


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 27, 2019)

Ozone. Plus, their dithering and sample rate conversion completely slays. Trusted brand - not for all things, but when I need something different - a touch of exciter to bring out the rosin in the violins, stereo width, pop mixes, Ozone is great to have in the toolkit.


----------



## Starry_Music (Mar 27, 2019)

These replies are awesome. Happy to be part of this forum. So much expertise.


----------



## MartinH. (Mar 27, 2019)

I use, panagement. It's free too.


----------



## Nite Sun (Mar 27, 2019)

MeldaProduction MStereoProcessor


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Mar 27, 2019)

My favorites are the already mentioned Ozone freebie and the Waves Abbey Road TG12345.


----------



## Vin (Mar 27, 2019)

http://www.alexhilton.net/A1AUDIO/index.php/a1stereocontrol (A1StereoControl).


----------



## Living Fossil (Mar 27, 2019)

KallumS said:


> You can download Ozone Imager for free - it's the stereo module from Ozone but in a separate plugin.
> 
> https://www.izotope.com/en/products/master-and-deliver/ozone/ozone-imager.html



Actually, Ozone's imager is multiband, in contrast to the free one.
(which in fact is quite relevant if you need to mono-ize the bass region).

Besides, still one of my most used plug ins is the [over 20 years old] S1 from Waves.
It gives a bit more options than the free A1StereoControl, and it's perfectly smooth when automated.
However, it's strength is completely different to the imager module of Ozone


----------



## Jeremy Gillam (Mar 27, 2019)

In addition to some mentioned above, I use Soundtoys MicroShift and Valhalla Ubermod to stereo-ize mono synth inputs.


----------



## Beat Kaufmann (Mar 27, 2019)

This answer may seem a bit strange at first: For example Fabfilter's EQ "ProQ 3". Choose a filter point and set it to "S". + dBs result in more stereo width / - dBs make the signal more mono.
This allows you to select specific frequencies for stereo width. If you do that generally over the whole frequency range, quickly a few areas have a negative correlation. If everything is OK in terms of correlation can be measured with Voxengo's Correlometer (Freeware).

All the best
Beat


----------



## pderbidge (Mar 27, 2019)

In addition to all the above I would say for stereo sources my goto is still A1 Stereo Control, which is a free plugin and BX Stereomaker to turn Mono into stereo tracks. I guess those are my favorites since I tend to use them the most, however, I don't really have a favorite. I like and use all the ones mentioned with exception of a few suggestions that I don't own.


----------



## paulwr (Mar 27, 2019)

BX Digital v3 you can use the one knob solution, or incorporate the mid/side approaches using as few or many bands of eq as you like. The narrower the bandwidth stretched out, the less phase issues in general. Love the Waves Abbey Rd. Mastering Chain widener too. Have uses Ozone's tools as well.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Mar 27, 2019)

This has become very used in my productions of late: https://polyversemusic.com/products/wider/ and the price is rather nice... (it's free).


----------

